

HBGary emails expose law firm Hunton & Williams - jonmc12
http://abovethelaw.com/2011/02/hunton-williams-gets-wikileaked/

======
makethetick
Will be interesting to see how Hunton & Williams come out of this one..

~~~
billturner
Well, at the moment, it appears their site is suffering from a DDOS. It's
unreachable for me.

------
vijayr
How do these firms get away with such "strategies"?? Unbelievable.

